# 1963 bear grizzly



## Paintboy (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a left handed Bear bow I picked up at a yard sale. Looking around on the Internet I have determined it is a 1963 Bear Dogleg Grizzly Recurve Bow 62" 40LB. 
Does anyone have any idea what it's worth? And is its value as a collectible or because of its quality? Is it something an archery shop or dealer might trade for a right handed bow?

Thanks in advance


----------



## encoreshooter (Aug 5, 2012)

Paintboy said:


> I have a left handed Bear bow I picked up at a yard sale. Looking around on the Internet I have determined it is a 1963 Bear Dogleg Grizzly Recurve Bow 62" 40LB.
> Does anyone have any idea what it's worth? And is its value as a collectible or because of its quality? Is it something an archery shop or dealer might trade for a right handed bow?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Check on ebay, there are usually a couple on there for sale.


----------



## 86indy (Apr 25, 2012)

No idea what its worth, but i have a 1953 bear polar made in grayling MI


----------

